# Freeze Plugs



## Winnie (Jul 26, 2010)

What size freeze plugs would i need on an RB24, the ones in the back right in front of the coolant hose


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

Winnie said:


> What size freeze plugs would i need on an RB24, the ones in the back right in front of the coolant hose


i told you in your other thread... its not an RB24 ffs... the reason you cant find parts for it is because you keep saying rb24 rb24...

http://meggala.com/RBengines/rb20inr32.jpg RB20 is this your engine?

http://www.kloptech.com/hosting/240sx/rb25detclip1.jpg rb25 or is it this one?

http://drivenbeat.info/pict/gallery/060402_extingcarshow/rb26_altezza_eg.jpg prolly not this one RB26

and i most highly doubt you have 

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/81/Nissan-RB24S-engine.JPG RB24S carb rb motor...


----------

